# Gravelfreunde KBU



## Trail Surfer (4. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

ich bin hier mal so frei....seit neuestem auch mit 1 Gräwwl am Start und mich hat das _Fieber _gepackt....Strecke machen durch Wald und Flur, schneller unterwegs, mehr sehen...mal ein ganz anderes Radafahren, als mit Enduro...auch schön.
??
Deshalb mal Aufruf, um sich vielleicht mal hier, mal da mit Gravel/Crosser/Renner im und um die Wälder zu treffen.
Wer Bock hat, schreibt hier rein oder meldet sich per PN.
Der eine oder andere Tourenbericht nebst Fotos wird sicher auch seinen Weg finden.

Grüße 
1 Gräwwlsürfär ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2019)

Tubeless-Einrollrunde um Hennef.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudirudi (7. Dezember 2019)

Da wär ich durchaus gerne mal dabei! Komme aus dem Kölner Süden. So sah es gerade nach ner Runde durch die Brühler Ville aus...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2019)

Ja, cool. Gerne!


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2019)

Schicke Fotos


----------



## Edged (9. Dezember 2019)

Murmeltier ... 

Sowas hat sich doch schonmal nicht durchgesetzt:


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2019)

Wer durch den Kölner Norden schottern möchte......


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Dezember 2019)

In welcher Ecke Norden wäre das? Ließe sich ein Sonderwunsch im Ortsgebiet Pulheim-St.Ommeln einrichten?


----------



## Splash (9. Dezember 2019)

Einrollen oberhalb des 7GB ... wenn jetzt irgendwann die Nasenseuche abklingt, geht´s weiter ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Dezember 2019)

Ah, du bist auch im Team Blau!


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke Norden wäre das? Ließe sich ein Sonderwunsch im Ortsgebiet Pulheim-St.Ommeln einrichten?



Norden halt, so zwischen Glessener Höhe, Grevenbroich und Rhein. Stommeln ist bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2019)

1 paar Bilder von heute, schön wars! ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. Dezember 2019)

Boah, Watt ne Selbstdarstellung ...


----------



## Rudirudi (22. Dezember 2019)

Hey, du warst fast bei mir um die Ecke! Wenn du über die Tage zuhause bist klappt es bestimmt mal mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2019)

Machen wir, gern. ??


----------



## brigdompteur (22. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
wäre auch durchaus Interessiert mal gemeinsam durch die Wälder zu huschen,im gegenzug hätte ich die Glessener,Bergheimer Loch und die Sophienhöhe zu bieten.


----------



## skaster (22. Dezember 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Boah, Watt ne Selbstdarstellung ...


Du meinst das Bike postet die Bilder?
Den Fahrer kann ich nämlich auf keinem der Bilder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2019)

skaster schrieb:


> Du meinst das Bike postet die Bilder?
> Den Fahrer kann ich nämlich auf keinem der Bilder sehen.


Ach, lass gut sein. Es ist bald Weihnachten und da bekommt wohl nicht jeder ausreichend Liebe von lieben Mitmenschen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2019)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Bilder von heute.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin hier mal so frei....seit neuestem auch mit 1 Gräwwl am Start und mich hat das _Fieber _gepackt....Strecke machen durch Wald und Flur, schneller unterwegs, mehr sehen...mal ein ganz anderes Radafahren, als mit Enduro...auch schön.
> ??
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt auf der Ignor-Liste lande, aber ist jetzt nicht eigentlich die Zeit um diesen Thread wiederzubeleben?






						Fatbike & Plus Freunde im KBU: Biketreff, Vorstellung, Erfahrungsaustausch
					

Liebe Freunde und Freundinnen der fätten Reifen :)  Es ist soweit, heute ist meine Bestellung raus und so darf ich mich dann in einigen Wochen drangeben und werde hoffentlich viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike haben. Warum auch nicht vor dem Winter, da ist eben noch etwas Zeit zum üben und zum sich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Oder ist die Fatty Vergangenheit ad acta gelegt und hat nie stattgefunden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch kaputt das Fatty ... Bremse weggeflogen ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2019)

Spontaner Ausflug zur Siegmündung.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (23. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ach, lass gut sein. Es ist bald Weihnachten und da bekommt wohl nicht jeder ausreichend Liebe von lieben Mitmenschen.


Das schreibt der Richtige........


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2019)

@on any sunday 
@brigdompteur 
@Rudirudi 
Da ihr alle ja eher die Kölner Ecke seid, könnte man sich gerne mal „bei euch ums Eck“ treffen.
Vorschläge herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2019)

Da klinke ich mich mal mit rein


----------



## Rudirudi (23. Dezember 2019)

Also ich hätte z.B. am 1. WFT ab ca. 14:00 Zeit. Lerne gern was neues kennen und komme auch wohin, sagen wir 40 km Radius rund um Wesseling...


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Dezember 2019)

Heute vor dem großen Fressen noch eine schnelle Runde ab Rösrath gedreht... Matschig war’s, und ich sehe ein - Challenge Strada Bianca sind für nassen Herbstwald nicht die beste Wahl  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 523488 (25. Dezember 2019)

Hätt‘ einer auch fast mehr Verstand
als wie die drei Weisen aus Morgenland
und ließe sich dünken, er wäre wohl nie
dem Sternlein nachgereist, wie sie;
dennoch, wenn nun das Weihnachtsfest
seine Lichtlein wonniglich scheinen lässt,
fällt auch auf sein verständig Gesicht,
er mag es merken oder nicht,
ein freundlicher Strahl
des Wundersternes von dazumal.
(Wilhelm Busch)


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Dezember 2019)

Schönes Weihnachtsgaydicht ??


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn er oder sie jetzt noch ein blaues Gravelbike hätte..... ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2019)

Weihnachtliche Grüße, heute kam der Weihmatschmann! ????


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Runde durch den Kölner Norden https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16993


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2019)

Cool. Hier leider zeitlich schon verplant, schade, sehr gerne in Bälde, 1 anderes Mal. ??


----------



## McFly77 (27. Dezember 2019)

Auch hier noch ein Graveler, von Holweide kommend meist im Königsforst unterwegs.


----------



## Rudirudi (5. Januar 2020)

Der geplante 10minütige Funktionstest von wieder zusammengebauter Nabe und geschlauchtem Rocket Ron kann nach außerplanmäßiger 3-Stunden-Runde als 'bestanden' gewertet werden... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2020)

Mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich mit dem Rennrad fahre und trage dabei meinen MTB-Helm und ne MTB-Shorts .... bin ich dann auch Jeräwel Beika ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (9. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Wenn ich mit dem Rennrad fahre und trage dabei meinen MTB-Helm und ne MTB-Shorts .... bin ich dann auch Jeräwel Beika ?


Nur wenn sich feinster Schotter unter deinen Reifen befindet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2020)

Zählt das ?


----------



## skaster (9. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zählt das ?


Nein, da 


brigdompteur schrieb:


> Nur wenn sich feinster Schotter unter deinen Reifen befindet.


Das ist natürlich Cyclocross ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Cyclocross ?



Mensch das ist aber auch kompliziert bei Euch .....


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2020)

Artgerechtes graveln.


----------



## RunningPumi (12. Januar 2020)

Das ist nicht gräweln, sondern schlämmeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2020)

Ja, das Gravel hatte Heißhunger auf Gelände und wollte schlemmen. ☝?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2020)

Ich seh kein Gelände


----------



## davez (12. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Artgerechtes graveln.
> Anhang anzeigen 963405Anhang anzeigen 963406Anhang anzeigen 963407Anhang anzeigen 963408


In den Schokobrunnen gefallen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> In den Schokobrunnen gefallen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2020)

Projekt Gravelbike-Muschinisierung ist gestartet.



Mario.... 

DäbestofallwestRhiners4ever


----------



## davez (13. Januar 2020)

Zu Hause ist es am schönsten


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2020)

Zuhause nur mit Wickelpause.


----------



## davez (13. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zuhause nur mit Wickelpause.


Zuhause = in der Region 
Und zuhause ist es auch beim Wickeln schön


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2020)

Bleib doch mal bitte auf deiner Rheinseite und gravel mal aus, ob du die 7 Zwerge aka Vor-Pfosten Eifel findest.


----------



## RunningPumi (13. Januar 2020)

Boah, Schälsick nur mit Visum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2020)

Ok, einer kam schon aus der Deckung. Da warens nur noch 6... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bleib doch mal bitte auf deiner Rheinseite und gravel mal aus, ob du die 7 Zwerge aka Vor-Pfosten Eifel findest.



Lieber Vor-Pfosten als Pfosten-Knutscher


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Januar 2020)

Letztens gesehen, sind aber auch plöt diese Pfosten....


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lieber Vor-Pfosten als Pfosten-Knutscher





gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Letztens gesehen, sind aber auch plöt diese Pfosten....



Sorry Jungs, ich bin ja der Letzte der was gegen Spässchen hat, aber Eure Witzchen haben nicht annähernd was mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## McFly77 (14. Januar 2020)

Morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde durch den KöFo?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich bin ja der Letzte der was gegen Spässchen hat, aber Eure Witzchen haben nicht annähernd was mit dem Thema zu tun



Du meinst also wenn ich geschrieben hätte "Er gräwelte vor-Pfosten" wäre das i.O. gewesen ?
Is schon gut  ich meld mich erst wieder wenn mein AG mir mein neues Jerwäel jesponsort hätt


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2020)

am 08.03. ist CTF in Pützchen. Jemand Interesse an der langen Runde?


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Januar 2020)

Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an: http://radtreffcampus.de/?page_id=13928

Danke für den Hinweis, muss mal schauen wie es zeitlich passt


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2020)

Hey, neiss...ich denke drüber nach, bin schon interessiert.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (24. Januar 2020)

Heute Abend spontane Runde ab Siegburg Richtung Köln, Treffpunkt 19:30 auf der Brücke über die Sieg (Bonner Straße zwischen Aral und Auffahrt A560). Runde führt Richtung Köln, in Köln über den Rhein, runter bis Bonn und dort wieder über den Rhein zurück Richtung Treffpunkt. Strecke ist nicht zu 100% fest und kann variiert werden. Streckenlänge ca 60-80km, keine nennenswerten Höhenmeter. Bis jetzt dabei sind der TE und ich. Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kurze Meldung


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## Jaerrit (25. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Heute Abend spontane Runde ab Siegburg Richtung Köln, Treffpunkt 19:30 auf der Brücke über die Sieg (Bonner Straße zwischen Aral und Auffahrt A560). Runde führt Richtung Köln, in Köln über den Rhein, runter bis Bonn und dort wieder über den Rhein zurück Richtung Treffpunkt. Strecke ist nicht zu 100% fest und kann variiert werden. Streckenlänge ca 60-80km, keine nennenswerten Höhenmeter. Bis jetzt dabei sind der TE und ich. Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kurze Meldung


Ich zitier mich mal kurz, aufgrund der spontanen Ankündigung heute nur zu zweit. Locker flockiger Tourstart über Troisdorf, Wahn nach Zündorf zum Rhein bis zur Hohenzollernbrücke mit Fotostopp vor Traumpanorama:


500m später wurden wir leider von Dichtmilch gestört, welche aus dem Vorderrad sprotzelte und keine Anstalten machte ihre Arbeit zu verrichten. Am linken Rheinufer versuchten wir es am Rheinauhafen mit Nachpumpen, 1km weiter wurde dann ein (viel zu dünner Rennrad-)Schlauch eingezogen, womit die Tour noch beendet werden konnte. Aus Sicherheitsgründen wechselten wir über die Rodenkirchener Brücke wieder auf „unsere“ Rheinseite, um im Falle eines Falles nicht ganz fern der Zivilisation zu stranden ?
Von Poll ging es den Rhein hoch zur Groov, von dort nach Wahn und über Spich, Troisdorf zurück zum Treffpunkt. Mit An- und Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt lekker 92km auf dem Tacho, wieder einmal ein schöner Nightride ??
Nächsten Freitag gibt es keinen Nightride, Interessenten können sich den 7.2. vormerken ?


----------



## davez (25. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 969292Anhang anzeigen 969293Anhang anzeigen 969294


Mega Photo mit dem Kölner Dom!  (Quasi direkt vor meinem Büro....) Bei 10 Grad mehr bin ich dabei


----------



## Rudirudi (25. Januar 2020)

Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als könnte ich am 7.2.
was muss ich tun, um mitzufahren?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als könnte ich am 7.2.
> was muss ich tun, um mitzufahren?


Mind. 1 Ersatzschlauch mitbringen, sowie bei ordentlicher Kälte 1 gayfüllten Flachmann, für den den bei eventuellem Reifenwechsel zuschauen muss, also mich.
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2020)

Wer Bock hat:




__





						Strava IBC Gräwwl Challenger Gruppe?
					

Hi,  vielleicht hätte (noch) wer auf eine IBC-Gravel-Gruppe bei Strava? Man könnte auch eine Unterhaltung beginnen und wer sich einladen lassen möchte, meldet sich z.B. hier?  So ein bisschen noch pushen für den Rest Winterpokal oder einfach was von seiner Gegend und Strecken zeigen oder oder...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2020)

Sch...egal, was von oben kommt!


----------



## RunningPumi (1. Februar 2020)

Na immerhin hat die Wasserkühlung funktioniert


----------



## davez (2. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sch...egal, was von oben kommt!
> Anhang anzeigen 973174


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


Du kommst demnächst erstmal auf eine 20-km-Trailrunde mit....will dich ja nicht überfordern....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2020)

Hier .... hab ja auch son MTB mit verbogenem Lenker. Aber sone harte Sau wie der Internationale Westdeutsche Gräwel Weltmeister bin ich nicht. Bei mir warens nur 50km mit 1000hm .... und geregnet hats nur hin und wieder. Bin einfach zu weich. So werde ich es nie in die Hall of Fame schaffen


----------



## RunningPumi (2. Februar 2020)

Tja, mit gescheiten Schutzblechen wäre die Karre nicht so eingesaut worden....


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2020)

Wer hat was wo wann wie eingaysaut?? ?


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Februar 2020)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Tja, mit gescheiten Schutzblechen wäre die Karre nicht so eingesaut worden....


Das war Absicht mit man die Farbe nicht sieht ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2020)

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch, außer es herrscht hier ignorierter Wildwechsel. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (2. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schlauch


Wer lang hat lässt lang hängen, wer länger hat steht drauf


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2020)

Längschddede Ignorierzeit beschddede 

Bitte jetzt weiter mit Themenbezug, sonst 1 Meldung an 1 Lieblings-Admin  dank je well!


----------



## davez (2. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier .... hab ja auch son MTB mit verbogenem Lenker. Aber sone harte Sau wie der Internationale Westdeutsche Gräwel Weltmeister bin ich nicht. Bei mir warens nur 50km mit 1000hm .... und geregnet hats nur hin und wieder. Bin einfach zu weich. So werde ich es nie in die Hall of Fame schaffen
> ​


Erst @Trail Surfer und jetzt auch Du?! Gravel wird endgültig Mainstream  ? Aber Hipsterbärtchen und Singelspeed nicht auch noch, oder? ?
Spässle; so ein Teil habe ich mir auch letztes Jahr gekauft - das erste "Rennrad" in meinem Leben - und ich konnte es nicht fassen, wieviel Spaß das macht
Viel Freude damit


----------



## davez (2. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du kommst demnächst erstmal auf eine 20-km-Trailrunde mit....will dich ja nicht überfordern....


Ganz stark bin ich im Moment nur beim Windelnwechseln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Erst @Trail Surfer und jetzt auch Du?! Gravel wird endgültig Mainstream  ? Aber Hipsterbärtchen und Singelspeed nicht auch noch, oder? ?
> Spässle; so ein Teil habe ich mir auch letztes Jahr gekauft - das erste "Rennrad" in meinem Leben - und ich konnte es nicht fassen, wieviel Spaß das macht
> Viel Freude damit



Mehr oder weniger aus der Not heraus. Mein 28 Jahre altes Youngtimer Rennrad ist mir zu schade um damit zur Arbeit zu tingeln, das macht man da auf Dauer in dem Modder kaputt. Macht aber auch so mal Spass damit 2h durch den Modder zu fahren. Hipsterbart ? Keine Bange auf Beton wächst kein Gras  




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt weiter mit Themenbezug, sonst 1 Meldung an 1 Lieblings-Admin  dank je well!



Schon mist wenns im eigenen Faden nicht so läuft wie man sich das vorstellt, und dann noch mit Admin drohen .... Beschde !


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. Februar 2020)

wo bleiben die Heldentaten?


----------



## davez (4. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> wo bleiben die Heldentaten?


Über 0 Grad und ohne Regen / Schnee fährt er nicht, das ist dann nur für Weicheier und Schönwetterfahrer wie mich  ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2020)

Dabei ist gerade echtes Heldenwetter .... ??


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Februar 2020)

Und jetzt, die Verkehrsmeldungen: Auf dem Siegradweg auf St. Augustiner Seite, Siegburg Richtung Bonn, befindet sich unterhalb der Bahnbrücke Menden ein feuchtes Hindernis in Form einer ausgedehnten, 15 Meter langen, 10cm tiefen Pfütze welche sich nicht umfahren lässt. Ein identisches Hindernis befindet sich kurz hinter dem Sportplatz Meindorf. Lässt sich beides langsam durchfahren...
Resultiert beides aus dem derzeitigen Sieg-Pegel, kann also mehr werden, oder halt weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2020)




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2020)

Freitag ist wieder Feierabend-Hunni mit @Jaerrit angesagt.
Wer noch will, einfach zeitig melden.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Februar 2020)

Das Sieghochwasser hat mir heute Morgen nasse Füße und Unterschenkel beschert, daher habe ich für den Rückweg etwas höhergelegene Gayfilde ausgaysucht


----------



## davez (11. Februar 2020)

Graveln mit Hindernissen


----------



## Edged (11. Februar 2020)

... also doch wieder Mauntenbeiken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Februar 2020)

Totholz-Slalom! Hatte ich gestern abend auch. 
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (17. Februar 2020)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Auch hier noch ein Graveler, von Holweide kommend meist im Königsforst unterwegs.


Hier auch, ab Holweide in den KF. Gerne auch mal nach Altenberg.


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Februar 2020)

Hab vor zwei Jahren mit Gräwwl angefangen. Da gabs so was hier im Forum noch nicht. Finds aba juut.


----------



## Jaerrit (6. März 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> am 08.03. ist CTF in Pützchen. Jemand Interesse an der langen Runde?


Für alle Mitleser zur Info, die Veranstaltung ist laut Homepage abgesagt wegen Corona, Nachfolgetermin steht noch nicht fest.
Grüße ??


----------



## talybont (6. März 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Für alle Mitleser zur Info, die Veranstaltung ist laut Homepage abgesagt wegen Corona, Nachfolgetermin steht noch nicht fest.
> Grüße ??


Na dann brauche ich meine Eltern nicht zu besuchen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2020)

Ja, schade.

Die Grundfeuchte hier im Wald ist, insbesondere als Folge der _un_schonenden Holz“ernte“, noch zusätzlich _unneiss... ☹️_


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2020)

Wird in KBU denn noch jejeräwelt ? auch wenns _unneiss _ist ?


----------



## davez (13. März 2020)

Klar, gestern bei Kaiserwetter


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern mein Specialized Sequoia wieder vom Commuter mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen etwas mehr in Richtung Cyclocross umgebaut. Heute direkt mal eine schöne Runde im Kaldauer und Hennefer Wald gedreht. Ich wohne seit einigen Monaten in Kaldauen und entdecke auf jeder Tour noch viel Neues in der Umgebung.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf eine gemeinsame Runde, wenn dieser ganze Corona Mist vorbei ist. 

VG, Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2020)

@BikeMike78 ??
Kriegt man hin. ??


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2020)

Heute ging es aus der Haustür raus ums Eck ins *Gravelparadies Siebengebirge ?*
Was zum Mountainbiken entweder zu fad oder zu verboten ist, ein richtig neisses Fleckchen Erde zum Kiesrattspochtfahrn...gräwwl on, gräwwl on...
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. März 2020)

Nachdem mein altes Trekkingrad sich verabschiedet hat, ist der Nachfolger ein Gravelbike geworden. Die erste große Ausfahrt ging vom Siebengebirge




in den Westerwald. Rund um Bad Marienberg waren erstaunlich viele (E-)MTB unterwegs. Das waren Verhältnisse fast wie im Siebengebirge. Am Salzburger Kopf wurden es langsam weniger:




mit Blick auf das eigentliche Ziel, die Fuchskaute




Zurück ging es über ein alte Bahntrasse




an kleinen Dörfern mit großen Namen vorbei


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2020)

Karfreitag, schöne 115-km-Runde an Rhein und Sieg.


----------



## Splash (11. April 2020)

Auch südlich des Siebengebirges ist es schön und so hab ich da gestern eine kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Karfreitag, schöne 115-km-Runde an Rhein und Sieg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1014928Anhang anzeigen 1014929


Ist das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze?
Da ich mich ja in der Materie des Gräwelns nicht auskenne,  bitte ich um Aufklärung, wofür man beim schottern diese braucht? Für die technischen Umsetzschmankerl auf Wald und Wiesenwegen oder anderen Forstautobahnen? Habe mir im Zuge der Recherche zwar bereits sowohl Wikipedia als auch Rennrad News durchgelesen, musste aber feststellen,  dass die dortig dargestellten Nutzungsbereiche des Gräwelbikes meines Erachtens die Notwendigkeit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze nicht aufführen. 
Daher meine Frage: Wann nutzt man diese?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2020)

Die nutzt man für das Auf -und Absteigen. Aber nur diejenigen bei denen die Glocken schon länger als das Seil sind?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2020)

Oster-Gondeln bei herrlichstem Wetter.


----------



## Rudirudi (12. April 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ist das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze?
> Da ich mich ja in der Materie des Gräwelns nicht auskenne,  bitte ich um Aufklärung, wofür man beim schottern diese braucht?



Also, ich fahre ja auch gerne in der Eifel rum mit meinem Gravel, und ich überlege schon (wenn ich das nächste Mal Spielgeld übrig habe) mir eine versenkbare zu holen. Manchmal biege ich auf MTB-Pfade ab (z.b. in der Gegend rund um den Schrock), wo ich dann mit dem Hintern überm blanken Hinterrad schwebe, wenn's steil bergab geht, das würde ich lieber anders lösen...


----------



## sibu (13. April 2020)

In Zeiten von Corona wünscht sich man sich Gegenden, in denen wenig los ist und dazu gehört in der näheren Umgebung mit Sicherheit das Denntal. Viel Landschaft, aber auch wenig Trails, aber schönes Wetter mit viel Sonne. Dier ersten 5 km am Rhein hatten am Vormittag noch wenig Verkehr, danach wurde es einsamer, aber es gab den ersten Blick zurück auf das Siebengebirge, von dem der Mühlenberg aber mal gerade die Löwenburg am rechten Rand rausschauen ließ




Mit im Gepäck: 3,5 l Getränke und ausreichend feste Nahrung.
Vor Königsfeld der Blick auf den Schauinsland, auch die Straßen sind noch angenehm leer




Nach Verlassen des Vinxtbachtals ist das letzte lange Stück Asphalt vorbei. Die "Passhöhe" liegt links von Ramersbach schon in weiter Ferne. Auf dem Wacholderweg sind wenige Wanderer unterwegs




Dafür grünt der Wacholder hinter Beilstein umso schöner




Entlang der "Historischen Straße" übernehmen die Kiefern so langsam die Landschaft




Unten in Heckenbach gibt es eine verängete Pause. Die Originalreifen sind nicht so wirklich pannenfest. In den ersten vier Wochen zwei Plattfüße. Von Watzel gibt es eine kleine Sackgasse hinauf nach Fronrath. Dort gibt es nichts Besonderes, außer den Zeichern der Wiederbesiedlung nach dem Krieg durch Ostpreußen, die das Trakehner-Wappen an mehreren Stellen zeigen




Hinter dem Ort beginnt der Waldweg, der an einem Gatter zu enden schein. Aber es ist offen und der Blick zurück geht zum Schöneberg




Dahinter sind alle Fortswege in letzter Zeit neu planiert wurden. Da es trocken ist, fährt es sich passabel, aber es ist sehr staubig und die Schotterreste sind nur von der Planierraupe fest gedrückt.
Bei der Abfahrt muss man sich Zeit lassen und der Blick zur Hohen Acht rauscht nicht einfach vorbei




Auf der anderen Talseite hinter Weidenbach ist der Übeltäter über die Feiertage abgestellt




Auf dem Weg nach oben gibt es keinen kurze Blick nach Kesseling




Im Denntal versteckt sich die Sonne schon etwas, daher keine Bilder von dort. Statt dessen hat der Borkenkäfer unterhalb der Hohen Warte für Ausblicke zur Nürburg gesorgt





Die große Wiese oberhalb von Niederadenau gibt es schon länger




Mit Aussicht nach Plittersdorf und zum Aremberg




Kirschblüte gibt es in der Eifel auch, aber nicht in Rosa, sondern Weiß




Die Abfahrt durchs inzwischen leere Ahrtal geht schnell von statten. Da die meisten Fähren eingeschränkte Zeiten haben, bleibt nur noch Linz, das ich beim letzten Tageslicht erreiche




bevor es auf den letzten 10 km dann schnell dunkler wird. Aber es ist ja Licht am Rad.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. April 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre ja auch gerne in der Eifel rum mit meinem Gravel, und ich überlege schon (wenn ich das nächste Mal Spielgeld übrig habe) mir eine versenkbare zu holen. Manchmal biege ich auf MTB-Pfade ab (z.b. in der Gegend rund um den Schrock), wo ich dann mit dem Hintern überm blanken Hinterrad schwebe, wenn's steil bergab geht, das würde ich lieber anders lösen...


Danke für die Erklärung. Beim Schrock und in der Nähe davon verständlich. 
Nett das du antwortest, Trailsurfer scheint sich entweder zu fein für eine Antwort zu sein oder selbst wohl nicht zu wissen, wofür er das Ding hat und braucht. Dabei ist es manchmal so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudirudi (13. April 2020)

...oder er ist einfach Radfahren! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2020)

Der schwebt in anderen fahrtechnischen Hemisphären, der gibt sich mit sonem Ranz wie uns nicht ab.
Nix pinkes am Rad, keine dicken Eier, keine hirnlosen Runterstürzaktionen .... wir sind einfach nicht sein Niveau !


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. April 2020)

Wieder mal unterwegs im nahen Gravelträumchen Siebengebirge. ?
Jetzt mit 1 weiterem _Game Changer _am Ratt. ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2020)

Heute mal Fährengeld gayspart und in Bier investiert. ??


----------



## sibu (4. Mai 2020)

Nachdem Ostersonntag die Eifel so schön leer war, bin ich dem Trubel am Rhein wieder dorthin entflohen. In den 14 Tagen hat der Ginster seine Verwandlung zum Eifelgold hinbekommen





Im Königssee baden im Moment nur die Angelhaken






Die Aussicht reicht über die Burg Olbrück, den Fernsehturm in Koblenz, den Veitskopf und den Krufter Often und weiter in den Westerwald




Die Aussicht vom nahe gelegenen Gänsehals wäre zwar schöner, aber der steht heute nicht auf dem Programm





Die Kohlstraße bringt einen auf dem kürzesten Wege in die Eifel, im weiteren Verlauf über Daun führte sie früher bis Wittlich. Der Fichtenwald hat die trockenen Sommer recht gut überstanden.





Der Schönberg versteckt sich kurz im Schatten einer Wolke





Die aber schnell vorbei ist





und der Blick geht rüber zur Berkumer Radarkuppel und zum Siebengebirge




Die Bäume auf um den Raesberg waren schon mal höher, jetzt schaut der Radarturm komplett raus.





Der Regen hat dem Frühlingsgrün an der Hohen Acht gut getan





An der Hohen Warte stehen einige "Bilderrahmen", die den Blick auf den nachhaltigen wachsenden Wald lenken sollen. An einem Rahmen ist der Wald aber weg, dafür gibt es Aussicht auf den Aremberg





Der Wendepunkt ist erreicht: Die Lassaulx-Hütte





Die Abfahrt, eine offizielle MTB-Strecken, war hier letztens bei @spitfire4  schon Thema, dort gibt es auch die Bilder.

Die Rückfahrt dann schnörkel- und bilderlos an der Ahr entlang in zwei Stunden zurück zum Rhein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2020)

Wie gegensätzlich die letzten Zwei Beiträge 

Der eine, ein "Möchtegern" mit pinkem Käppi und Chemiebrause, haut auffe Kacke weil er 5h lang ein Glätteisen betrieben hat, der andere, eigentlich ein Gravelurgestein, keult einfach so mal quer durch die Eifelhöhen  Die Signatur gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (4. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> eigentlich ein Gravelurgestein


Eigentlich bin ich ja Trekkerfahrer ... 

Das Gravel war ein Corona-Notkauf, weil mir der alte Gudereit-Rahmen unter dem Hintern weggebrochen ist. 







Aber inzwischen habe ich die brauchbaren Teile (kompletter Antrieb und Gabel) gerettet und sie am vergangenen Wochenende am Rahmen des alten Schulrades untergebracht:






Fährt sich auch gut, aber das Gräwwel möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## davez (4. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wie gegensätzlich die letzten Zwei Beiträge
> 
> Der eine, ein "Möchtegern" mit pinkem Käppi und Chemiebrause, haut auffe Kacke weil er 5h lang ein Glätteisen betrieben hat, der andere, eigentlich ein Gravelurgestein, keult einfach so mal quer durch die Eifelhöhen  Die Signatur gefällt


Jungs, jeder hat seinen Stil und dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht.  Ihr müsst Euch nicht im Forum dissen, aus dem Alter sind wir doch alle raus. Leben und leben lassen   Ich freue mich jedenfalls über die tollen Berichte mit Photos,  das inspiriert und tröstet mich über die Tage hinwege, an den ich nicht fahre (sondern stumpf vor dem Computer sitze).
Jeder so wie er mag und ich freue mich über die Vielfalt - und ganz ehrlich, das nächtliche Photo von @Trail Surfer vor dem Kölner Dom war schon ein absolutes Highlight  für mich Kandidat für Photo des Jahres.
Danke Euch für die coolen Berichte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## on any sunday (4. Mai 2020)

Strada bianca durch den Kölner Nordwesten. Keine Bilder, halt ein paar Abraum Hügel, grün, Seen, Kraftwerke, Propeller und ungewohnt staubig.






						Köln Nicht klassifiziert
					

Distance 71.99 km | Time 4:21:46 | Speed 16.5 kph | Elevation 403 m




					connect.garmin.com


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Strada bianca durch den Kölner Nordwesten. Keine Bilder, halt ein paar Abraum Hügel, grün, Seen, Kraftwerke, Propeller und ungewohnt staubig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herr oas, die alte Form kommt ja wieder... , demnächst Lieserpfad Erinnerungstour


----------



## on any sunday (4. Mai 2020)

Welche alte Form?   Lieserpfad wird schwierig, kommt man ohne Auto nicht hin, aber ein Ründchen ab Kall oder so wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2020)

Morgentliches Kieskreiseln als Wachmacher in guter Luft.


----------



## sibu (5. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Welche alte Form?   Lieserpfad wird schwierig, kommt man ohne Auto nicht hin


Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg: Mit dem ersten Zug von Köln bis Ahrbrück (2 Stunden, 7 Uhr dort), die 45 km durch Adenau und über die alte Kohlenstraße bis Gemünden gemütlich geradelt (3 Stunden, 10 Uhr). Die Züge von Wengerohr (pardon: Wittlich Hbf) mit vernünftiger Fahrzeit von zwei Stunden bis Köln fahren bis 21 Uhr. Da bleiben 11 Stunden für den Lieserpfad. Da ist noch Luft für eine spätere Anreise und/oder frühere Rückfahrt.

Die bequemere Variante: Bahn von Köln nach Gerolstein (VRS-Jobticket), Ankunft 9 Uhr. Radlerbus nach Daun, Ankunft 9:44. Der Rest wie oben.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg: Mit dem ersten Zug von Köln bis Ahrbrück (2 Stunden, 7 Uhr dort), die 45 km durch Adenau und über die alte Kohlenstraße bis Gemünden gemütlich geradelt (3 Stunden, 10 Uhr). Die Züge von Wengerohr (pardon: Wittlich Hbf) mit vernünftiger Fahrzeit von zwei Stunden bis Köln fahren bis 21 Uhr. Da bleiben 11 Stunden für den Lieserpfad. Da ist noch Luft für eine spätere Anreise und/oder frühere Rückfahrt.
> 
> Die bequemere Variante: Bahn von Köln nach Gerolstein (VRS-Jobticket), Ankunft 9 Uhr. Radlerbus nach Daun, Ankunft 9:44. Der Rest wie oben.



Ich fahre gerne Bahn, aber mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, um ein bischen zu radeln? Biste bekloppt, ich bin Rentner.    Ok, 11 Stunden brauche selbst ich nicht für den Lieserpfad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2020)

Moins hin .... 1°C brrr ?
​


 
​


 
​


 

 eagle has landed ... ?
​


 

 Nachmittags zurück ...
​


 

 Kölle im Nacken
​


 

 Bisschen Spass muss sein ...
​


 
​


 
​


 

 Am Ende noch ne ganz böse Schlüsselstelle.
 Hier sind schon gestandene Bikekompetenzen gescheitert !
​


 

 Hier noch aus der Kat. Pimmelvergleich ?
 Für einen Arbeitstag doch noch was weggedämmelt .... und die 200W reichen immerhin für nen Toaster?
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (6. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moins hin .... 1°C brrr ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 200W über 4,5h - wusste gar nicht, dass es schon E-Gravel Bikes gibt   Anders wären 200W zumindest bei mir nicht darstellbar


----------



## sibu (6. Mai 2020)

Da der "neue" Trekker schon hier zu sehen war, gibt es auch die ersten Bilder von seiner Geländetour.

Die Rodungen unterhalb des Asbergs, die @Trekki schon mal erwähnt hatte, bieten neue Ausblicke: In Richtung Siebengebirge




und ins Oberbergische (Unnenberg, Bildmitte) und Sauerland (Nordhelle im Ebbegebirge) (klick zur Originalgröße)




Für Gipfelkreuze muss man nicht in die Alpen






Die Radarkugel in Werthhoven diesmal von der anderen Seite. Die Windräder auf der Dreiborner Hochfläche waren zwar zu erkennen, auf dem Bild gehen sie auch bei der vollen Auflösung im Dunst unter




Die Schlüsselstelle bei der Abfahrt vom Gipfelkreuz ist deutlich einfacher geworden, seitdem zwei alte Baumstämme nicht mehr im Weg sind





Bei der weiteren Abfahrt war es im Graben schon zu dunkel, dafür war ließ die untergehende Sonne den Ginster in der Hochspannungschneise noch schön aufleuchten





Und abwärts zeigte sich zum Schluss auch noch mal das Siebengebirge




Fazit: Das Rad fährt sich ähnlich gut, wie der alte Trekker. Es muss nur noch ein vernünftiger Sattel dran und das 20er Kettenblatt darf auch erneuert werden, dann passt es auch zur neuen Kette & Co.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2020)

Wenn du in der "Adipös"-Klasse kämpfst sind das keine ungewöhnlichen Werte 
die 95kg wollen halt bewegt werden ? Aber wer weiss ob das stimmt, das ist ja alles "nur" berechnet


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2020)

Diese Rechnungen können Wind- und Bodenverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigen. Wichtig sind Körpergewicht, Herzfrequenz, Geschwindigkeit und Höhenprofil. Bei der Tour oben ist der Boden eher unkritisch und der Wind wird vernachlässigt. Die anderen Parameter sind sicher von @schraeg im Garmin eingegeben oder werden aufgezeichnet. Den Einfluss von Wind kennt Ihr ja alle, der Unterschied zwischen Gegenwind und Rückenwind kann enorm sein.

So gesehen können die 200 W totaler Quatsch sein wenn schraeg sowohl morgens als aus abends Rückenwind hatte. Jedoch war der Wind in den letzten Tagen nicht auffällig, der Hinweis auf das Körpergewicht macht den Wert auch plausibel.

Also ich glaube der Wert ist gut gerechnet. +/- 20% Unsicherheit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Diese Rechnungen können Wind- und Bodenverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigen. Wichtig sind Körpergewicht, Herzfrequenz, Geschwindigkeit und Höhenprofil. Bei der Tour oben ist der Boden eher unkritisch und der Wind wird vernachlässigt. Die anderen Parameter sind sicher von @schraeg im Garmin eingegeben oder werden aufgezeichnet. Den Einfluss von Wind kennt Ihr ja alle, der Unterschied zwischen Gegenwind und Rückenwind kann enorm sein.
> 
> So gesehen können die 200 W totaler Quatsch sein wenn schraeg sowohl morgens als aus abends Rückenwind hatte. Jedoch war der Wind in den letzten Tagen nicht auffällig, der Hinweis auf das Körpergewicht macht den Wert auch plausibel.
> 
> Also ich glaube der Wert ist gut gerechnet. +/- 20% Unsicherheit.




Wind: Hin ganz leicht Gegen, zurück kein Wind
Boden: 50% Teer 50% Schotter/harter Lehm
Aufgezeichnet mit Händiäpp
Normal geb ich aber auch nix auf Zahlen. Motto ist ja immer Erlebnis statt Ergebnis !


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2020)

Grüner als der Mai wirds nimmer. Schnell noch Höhen und Hügel mitnehmen...??


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Mai 2020)

Meine Frau steht zur Zeit totaaal auf Maibowle, was bleibt mir da anderes übrig, als pflücken zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2020)

Um es mal in seine Worte zu fassen:
Bitte mal 1 Riemen lockern, sonst gayt das mit der O2 Versorgunk in die Hose


----------



## Trekki (17. Mai 2020)

In der normalen Kopfhaltung sollte das O2 besser durch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2020)

Glaub auch, die Nase ist zumindest Mümmesfreie Zone


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2020)

Hier iss ja grad Feuawerk der "Herrenmodeberater"!
Rene, Style rullez, lass dich nitt verbiegen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier iss ja grad Feuawerk der "Herrenmodeberater"!
> Rene, Style rullez, lass dich nitt verbiegen!


In 1 ei-gey-nem Tröt mach ich k1 Biege, gutster.
Stay Pink-tiv, together 4äwwa!


----------



## arno¹ (17. Mai 2020)

dat musse jetzt aber übersetzen !!!

google translate mit der variante kölsch/bönnsch inklusive KTWR sprech gibbet noch nich

edit hannisch jetz ma mit latein versucht wird aber nicht bessa:

In ovo, gay-I nem: ego K1 D cursum flectit, optime. Andrea-tiv manete, simul 4äwwa !


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2020)

Pinktivität lässt sich nicht biegen und nicht brechen. 
Die echte Culeur ist nicht unbedingt die rechte.
Mist, Kalenderblatt hakt... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> google translate mit der variante kölsch/bönnsch inklusive KTWR sprech gibbet noch nich



wenn man KTWR sprech gegen homophob ersetzt auch nicht ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder Luschengräwwln Sieg und Rhein runterund wieder nauf.
Kein Ding, dabei ein wenig vorbereitet/flexibel zu sein.


----------



## arno¹ (14. Juni 2020)

aber beim fahren doch nicht, oder?

ich habe für wasser kaufen an der tankstelle usw so einen gekürzten buff im trikot, das sollte wahrscheinlich reichen, andere vor meinen aerosolen zu schützen, oder bin ich underdressed


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juni 2020)

Moinsen Arno, ich tue den Schutz einfach in den Rucksack dazu, wiegt ja nichts.
Buff vom Hals hochziehen wäre sicher auch ok gewesen, aber wenn ich so freundlich gebeten werde, krame ich das Teil gerne raus, war eh Zeit genug wg warten auf die Rheinfähre.


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2020)

Hi Hubäät - Ende der Woche sollte mein Gräwwel-Flitzer auch fertig sein - können dann ja mal zusammen Schottern. Heißen die Dinger so, weil man so viel Schotter reinsteckt, bis sie fahren?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> Heißen die Dinger so, weil man so viel Schotter reinsteckt, bis sie fahren?



Kommt drauf an .... denke bei Dir wird ein rotes L auf dem Steuerkopf prangen ?


----------



## supasini (17. Juni 2020)

wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## supasini (17. Juni 2020)

wird ein 4-ONE mit Di2, Syntace-LR und Anbauteilen. wenn ich Zeit habe, weiterzubasteln wird es ziemlich geil, glaub ich


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... denke bei Dir wird ein rotes L auf dem Steuerkopf prangen ?


dann ist es nicht nur nicht günstig, sondern auch noch abgrundtief hässlich!


----------



## arno¹ (18. Juni 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> dann ist es nicht nur nicht günstig, sondern auch noch abgrundtief hässlich!


nee

hast du mal den aufbau von @der alte ron gesehen? sieht sehr rund aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2020)

"Sieht gut aus" und "Sieht scheisse aus" liegt eh immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Wieso hat sich sons ein Fiat Multipla verkauft ? Wieso kaufen Leute immer noch Eiche Brutal fürs WOhnzimmer ?
Weil sie es schöhön finden !

Der Aufbau sieht wirklich sehr schön aus ( also wie ich finde ) was ich an dem 4_one bisschen komisch finde ist diese fette Optik am Steuerrohr, da mutiert selbst ein 28er Laufrad zum Pukyrädchen. Und ob ne 8-Pins an nem Gravel Sinn macht ... ich hab ne absenkbare Stütze bisher nie gebraucht an sonem Jeräwel, für das Gelände wo das nötig wäre nehme ich dann doch lieber was mit bisschen mehr Luft zwischen Felge und Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> nee
> 
> hast du mal den aufbau von @der alte ron gesehen? sieht sehr rund aus.


Mit dem kleinen Rahmendreieck und dem kleinen Standover sieht das fast aus wie das Woom 4 meiner Tochter


----------



## arno¹ (19. Juni 2020)

ach quatsch

ich finde das ratt gut! vom aussehen passen sogar die hochprofil



schraeg schrieb:


> Am Ende noch ne ganz böse Schlüsselstelle.
> Hier sind schon gestandene Bikekompetenzen gescheitert !


sieht eng aus, liegt das an dem bild? oder hat da keiner aus der gruppe "pöller" gerufen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> sieht eng aus, liegt das an dem bild?


links bis rechts ca. 3m, defakto ca. 1.5m von der Mitte aus. Nicht nachgemessen aber wenn ich mein Rad da so quer hinstelle müsste das passen. Selbst der Herr @supasini der hier im morgendlichen Arbeitsstress jahrelang durchgepflügt ist hat den Poller nicht getroffen. Und ich bin mir sicher er hat sich alle Mühe gegeben 



arno¹ schrieb:


> oder hat da keiner aus der gruppe "pöller" gerufen



Selbst wenn ... die Gruppe wäre immer schuld ! Es sind immer die anderen oder das Material !


----------



## arno¹ (19. Juni 2020)

keine ahnung, wir machen das auf jeden fall immer, oder "frei" an der straße oder so

bei den mtbikern wird das aber insgesamt weniger gemacht


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> sieht eng aus, liegt das an dem bild? oder hat da keiner aus der gruppe "pöller" gerufen


Welches Bild? 
Poller gibts hier aber. Bitte schön:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wir machen das auf jeden fall immer, oder "frei" an der straße oder so
> 
> bei den mtbikern wird das aber insgesamt weniger gemacht



Also bei "uns" wird das immer gemacht. Gerade bei Pollern wird seit einem gewissen Einschlag besonders drauf hingewiesen. Anscheinend hatte er es damals beim Stollenzählen überhört oder so. Keine Ahnung. Die Ursache muss aber wie gesagt bei jemand anders oder beim Material liegen.

Ich habe mich damals auch Wissenschaftlich dem Thema gewidmet. Frei nach dem Motto "Wer viel mist, mist viel Mist !". Andere messen halt Reifenhärte ihr dürft mich daher ab sofort "Pollerpabst"  nennen. Hier dann die wissenschaftlich höchst fundierten Ergebnisse:

*Messung 1: Pilone*










Ergebnis: Für Warmduscher ! Ein Einschlag gibt noch nicht mal einen blauen Fleck.

*Messung 2: Panzerstahl*









Ergebnis: Panzerstahl tut weh ! Eckig und kantig gibt es bei einschlägen mindestens 2 Euro grosse Hämatome. Bei stumpferen Einschlagwinkeln auch gerne eine Unterschenkelfraktur. Ist schon eher was für Männer !

*Messung 3: Der Poller !*









Ergebnis: Ende des Messbereichs erreicht ! Nur was für absolute Könner. Während andere schon bei der Pilone kalten Schweiß auf der Stirn bekommen sorgt der Poller für absolutes entsetzen. Hier schlägt niemand gerne ein, weswegen die meisten Einschläge auch eindeutig nur am Material liegen können. Falsche Reifenwahl, Gabel zu weich, Sattelstütze zu wenig Hub oder Übersetzung zu lang. Was auch immer, das tut sich keiner freiwillig an. Deswegen ist beim erspähen eines solchen Pollers umgehend ein Warnton, durch lautes rufen von "POLLEEEER", auszustossen. Das überleben nur wirklich geile Typen !

Das Polleurhradness-Messdingsbums wurde natürlich zuvor an Kryptonit kalibiriert !


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Juni 2020)

Hubiii - du bist total bekloppt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hubiii - du bist total bekloppt...


Fährst eigentlich auch ein Gräwwl ?
oder magst nur den Thread oben angepinnt halten? Auch gut!


----------



## arno¹ (19. Juni 2020)

ok ich will da nicht falsch verstanden werden

aber ansage poller gab es?

mtbiker schlampen da oft. klar, im gelände ist das ja auch nicht nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

Wie war das noch mit der Toleranz ??


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Juni 2020)

@ Trail Surfer - Öffentliches Forum, da lesen auch Leute mit, die nicht Geräweln...aber ab und zu tue ich zumindest mit meinem Oldtimerhardtail so, als wäre es graveln..

Aber kannst ja deinen Bro mal vorschlagen, das hier nur Leute, die mit Post-Ident bestätigte Geräwler sind, hier schreiben dürfen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ok ich will da nicht falsch verstanden werden
> 
> aber ansage poller gab es?



Is das jetzt die Soko "Poller" ?


----------



## arno¹ (19. Juni 2020)

tja, mtbiker schlampen da oft.

klar, im gelände ist das ja auch nicht nötig

ist der trailsurfer da gegen gebumst? tut mir leid, wollte hier nicht ärger stiften


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> @ Trail Surfer - Öffentliches Forum, da lesen auch Leute mit, die nicht Geräweln...aber ab und zu tue ich zumindest mit meinem Oldtimerhardtail so, als wäre es graveln..
> 
> Aber kannst ja deinen Bro mal vorschlagen, das hier nur Leute, die mit Post-Ident bestätigte Geräwler sind, hier schreiben dürfen...


Ach Quatsch, bro‘, wollte es nur wissen.
Aber „öffentlich“ ist das falsche Adjektiv, oder Arno?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> tja, mtbiker schlampen da oft.
> 
> klar, im gelände ist das ja auch nicht nötig
> 
> ist der trailsurfer da gegen gebumst? tut mir leid, wollte hier nicht ärger stiften


Wo hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder in der Gegend rumgebumst? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (19. Juni 2020)

ach du warst das



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, wollte es nur wissen.
> Aber „öffentlich“ ist das falsche Adjektiv, oder Arno?



worum geht es hier eigentlich?

?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> worum geht es hier eigentlich?
> 
> ?


Gräwwln. ??
Kann natürlich sein, das es dazu 2 - 5 andere Meinungen gibt.


----------



## Trekki (19. Juni 2020)

Zum Thema "frei rufen" habe ich eine andere Meinung.
In der Gruppe gebe ich Warnungen wie z.B. vor einem Poller weiter aber rufe nicht "frei". Ich möchte so verhindern, dass jemand blind über eine Straße fährt.
Den Ruf "frei" betrachte ich nicht als Warnung.


----------



## Trekki (19. Juni 2020)

Ist dieses Foto aus meinem Radkeller als Eintrittskarte für diesen Faden ausreichend?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2020)

Ein Tritt frei, für jeden der klopft. ????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> tja, mtbiker schlampen da oft



Und welche Gruppe macht das vorbildlich ?



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> sein, das es dazu 2 - 5 andere Meinungen gibt



Ein Glück ! Das belebt die so oft zitierte bunte Vielfalt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2020)




----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2020)

so, fast fertig. Muss noch die Gabel kürzen, die hintere Bremse neu befüllen, Milch in die Reifen packen und die Klingel montieren... und mir ist das ziemlich egal, wem da jetzt irgendwas dran gefällt oder nicht: ich bin gerade gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie das Rädchen fährt!
Es hat so soweit ich das beurteilen kann fast die gleiche Sitzposition wie mein Rennrad (Canyon Endurace CF SLX 9.0 in XL), allerdings ist quasi das Tretlager "etwas weiter vorne" (Lot von der Sattelspitze fällt, wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, ca 2 cm weiter hinten aus) - Bin mal sehr gespannt, wie sich das Fahrverhalten unterscheidet, eigentlich mag ich ja sehr steile Sitzwinkel...
Es wiegt derzeit 8,8 kg, wird also knapp unter 9 bleiben (das wird auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Unterschied: mein Endurace hat 7,4 kg )
ist jetzt ein 75er Vorbau (F109 - war noch im Keller auf dem 301 meiner Frau, ich hab der dafür nen 60er draufgeschraubt ) drauf, exakte Sattelneigung und Lenkereinstellung geht erst auf der ersten Tour, werde dann auch mal versuchen, gute Bilder zu machen: diese sind nur mal gerade mit dem Handy im Garten entstanden.




















Zuletzt bearbeitet: vor 1 Minute


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2020)

Da datt Trial-Bike meanwhile fast zur Signatur gemorpht iss - was steht denn da auffe Uhr (für RAUCHER!)


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2020)

Leeven Pete, isch verstohn dich emmer noch nit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2020)

Oder willst du wissen, ob es das noch gibt, (ja) wie viel es gelaufen hat (nix) und was est kostet (pn bei Interesse)?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> Leeven Pete, isch verstohn dich emmer noch nit!


Ist einfach zu übersetzen: Zieh dir nen Schlüpper übern Kopf, vorm nächsten Beitrag und rede laut vor, was du schreiben willst.
Dann schreib die Lautsprache —> Bingo. ?


----------



## supasini (28. Juni 2020)

so, dem gemeinsamen Gräwweln steht zumindest aus ausrüstungstechnischer Sicht nun nix mehr im Wege.
Hab gestern die erste Tour gemacht, megagut! Die Kiste ist super laufruhig, bocksteif, annähernd so schnell wie ein Rennrad auf Asphalt, aber auf Schotter ein echter Spaßbringer. Ist definitiv kein MTB sondern ein Rennrad mit erweitertem Einsatzbereich. Mir gefällt das Rad übrigens sehr gut 


Anhang anzeigen 1073336Anhang anzeigen 1073337Anhang anzeigen 1073338


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> so, dem gemeinsamen Gräwweln steht zumindest aus ausrüstungstechnischer Sicht nun nix mehr im Wege.



Hast Du dir so gedacht ? da musst du Dir erst den Gravel-Ritterschlag vom Godfather of gravel verdienen bevor du hier so einfach loslegen darfst ?


----------



## davez (28. Juni 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> so, dem gemeinsamen Gräwweln steht zumindest aus ausrüstungstechnischer Sicht nun nix mehr im Wege.
> Hab gestern die erste Tour gemacht, megagut! Die Kiste ist super laufruhig, bocksteif, annähernd so schnell wie ein Rennrad auf Asphalt, aber auf Schotter ein echter Spaßbringer. Ist definitiv kein MTB sondern ein Rennrad mit erweitertem Einsatzbereich. Mir gefällt das Rad übrigens sehr gut
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1073336Anhang anzeigen 1073337Anhang anzeigen 1073338


Sehr schönes Bike!  Glückwunsch


----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2020)

Im Urlaub in Mittelfranken






 - und jetzt wieder zu Hause: Rückriem bei Langendorf besucht


----------



## FredFast (4. August 2020)

Hi,

jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Wochenende ?
Rhein Ahr Eifel .. 
50 - 80 km 
Kaffee + Kuchen sehr wahrscheinlich !

Gruß
Fred


----------



## sibu (4. August 2020)

FredFast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Wochenende ?
> Rhein Ahr Eifel ..
> ...


Lust schon, aber mit Trecker, denn das Gravel wartet immer noch auf Ersatzteile. Wird halt nur heiß am Wochenende. Deswegen lieber am Vormittag (Sonntag).


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2020)

So langsam mal wieder das Gräwwl wieder öfter in Betrieb nehmen, Herbst und Winter beschde, aber Steinhude darf vorher nochmal liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2020)

Ach, was ein schönes Wetterchen, dem Starrstallione die Spohren über gatschige Wiesen, Felder, Wege zu geben...beste Gräwwl-Zeit 😍

Wie schaut es denn sonst so aus, wer gibt sich gerade gerne, lieber, am liebsten den Ministollen hin? 😅


----------



## Rudirudi (22. Dezember 2020)

Bin auch wieder unterwegs zwischen den Jahren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2021)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder unterwegs zwischen den Jahren...


Vielleicht demnächst mal wieder eine Runde?
Bin nach etwas Radunlust über denn Jahreswechsel wieder am Start und motiviert für Speckröllchenmassaker.


----------



## Rudirudi (23. Januar 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht demnächst mal wieder eine Runde?
> Bin nach etwas Radunlust über denn Jahreswechsel wieder am Start und motiviert für Speckröllchenmassaker.
> Anhang anzeigen 1193747
> Anhang anzeigen 1193748Anhang anzeigen 1193749


Zufälligerweise könnte ich nächsten Freitag frei nehmen. Vielleicht da?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2021)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise könnte ich nächsten Freitag frei nehmen. Vielleicht da?


Ab 14.30 Uhr verfügbar, wenn ich bis Mittwoch Bescheid weiß. 🧐


----------



## Rudirudi (23. Januar 2021)

Ich muss einen Termin dazu verlegen, melde mich Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

